# Restoring Old decals



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks I just try restoring a set of Original AMT USS Enterprise decals.The very original decals.I brushed some Microscale liquid decal film over them.It worked but the decal still was slightly yellowed and did'nt conform well to the surface of the model and left air bubbles.It didn't look bad but I didn't like how the air trapped under the decal looked and removed it.My personal opinion also is that the Original decals are nice but even though the names and numbers of all starships sheet is inaccurate.They're not that bad where I can't use them.I feel they look o.k.and have used them Guy S.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Fine scale did an article on this a while back. Their solution was to put the yellowed decals in sunlight to bleach them out.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Put them in a zip lock bag and tape it to the window for a few days, preferrable a window that gets logs of sunlight. The bag gives you something to tape to and protects the decals from any condensation that might be on your windows.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, but doesn't that fade the ink too? I've wondered about that.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> Ok, but doesn't that fade the ink too? I've wondered about that.


You don't want to leave it the window that long. It may take a few days so you'll want to check them daily, but it attacks the clear film first. Of course in this case they have a number of after market alternatives as well...


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

In realtion to this several months ago I assembled an Original AMT USS Enterprise molded in blue from 1980.This is not an Ertl reissue.I tryed applying the decals supplied with the model and they applied to the surface but could flake off easily.I tryed brushing Testor Flat Acryl over the entire model and it was too flat.I removed the paint but it did not come off completely and had to sand some areas down to remove the paint.For this model I have 4 jars of Polly Scale Underside Blue.its very similar to the model color and will repaint the Enterprise that color.I like the blue color.When I apply the decals again I will first brush microscale decal film meant to restore old decals and these decals I have aren't yellowed.Once I finish painting the model I will then apply the decals and see how it works.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Another product to consider is Testors makes a spray product that works as well as the Microscale product, plus it's in a spray can so it's easier to spread out. I use it not only on old decals but most of the aftermarket stuff I use as a sealer. Whether it's this product or the Microscale one, you do need to make sure you trim them up tight to the endges....


----------

